# NRG FUEL FLAPJACKS



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy NRG FUEL flapjacks from?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Castle Gym in Nottingham sells them. I'm guessing you mean online though?


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

Muscle food doing them 30 for £24 quid mate, need to enter 24FUEL at the checkout


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

There protein content is garbage.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Spawn of Haney said:


> There protein content is garbage.


Taste fvcking great though lol


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't care about protein I'm getting plenty in my diet want them cause they taste gorgeous!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

If you need to eat protein bars to get the protein you need in your diet something major wrong with your foodplan


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Don't care about protein I'm getting plenty in my diet want them cause they taste gorgeous!


holy moly i hate them


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

sckeane said:


> holy moly i hate them


Your weird!! Lol they were sent from the gods!! Lol everyone to their own buddy


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I got a few from muscle food and they are lovely!!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

cherry bakewell are awsome.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure I got a box of 30 from a show for £15 last year. Think ill wait and see how much at the show again.


----------

